# 4500 Acre Hunting Club need members



## nwfl07 (Mar 29, 2012)

We currently have several openings available for the 2012-2013 hunting season. I just picked up 1000 additional acres bordering the club and I'm breaking it up into 5 memberships. We have 4500 acres located in Calhoun County, Florida which has been managed for the past 17 years. Its approximately 30 minutes north of panama city. Our buck rules are as follows: 4pt's on one side with a progressive rule meaning your next buck has to be bigger than the last. I provide doe tags annually along with a membership to the Quality Deer Management Association. Each member gets 2 established food plots for Condo's and a designated hunting area in which you can place additional climbers, blinds, or ladder stands. It's a family oriented club with plenty of deer, dove, & turkeys. Contact Brandon for more info 850-896-3724


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't get why Florida clubs want to assign areas you are allowed to hunt in. If every member pays membership dues he should be able to hunt anywhere. Not busting your chops NWFL07. Your club rules are your club rules and if people don't like it they don't join. It just seems crazy to me. Another reason I hunt in Alabama.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

pcola4 said:


> I don't get why Florida clubs want to assign areas you are allowed to hunt in. If every member pays membership dues he should be able to hunt anywhere. Not busting your chops NWFL07. Your club rules are your club rules and if people don't like it they don't join. It just seems crazy to me. Another reason I hunt in Alabama.


in my experience clubs have alot less problems when everyone has their own place - to hunt as they see fit. When you start sharing on a first come basis grown christian men can act like 3 year old demon posesed cry babies especially in clubs that are overcrowded. Been there - done that. I am in a sign out/private area hybrid club that works better than any I have ever seen but we have a low hunter to acreage/stands ratio that keeps everyone off of each other. Also helps to have good people that you know.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> in my experience clubs have alot less problems when everyone has their own place - to hunt as they see fit. When you start sharing on a first come basis grown christian men can act like 3 year old demon posesed cry babies especially in clubs that are overcrowded. Been there - done that. I am in a sign out/private area hybrid club that works better than any I have ever seen but we have a low hunter to acreage/stands ratio that keeps everyone off of each other. Also helps to have good people that you know.


I completely agree and been there myself. Plus if I'm dumping $ in a feeder I don't want anyone else hunting it.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Where at in Calhoun county?


----------



## nwfl07 (Mar 29, 2012)

pcola4 said:


> I don't get why Florida clubs want to assign areas you are allowed to hunt in. If every member pays membership dues he should be able to hunt anywhere. Not busting your chops NWFL07. Your club rules are your club rules and if people don't like it they don't join. It just seems crazy to me. Another reason I hunt in Alabama.


From my experience a hunting club works a lot better when you have people responsible for there own individual area. If you set a club up the way your talking about with community stands you can put more members on which means less on dues or more money for the lease but it also means a lot of pressure and thats not good for anyone. We also don't want people like you in our club that want to move all around the lease and cut people off. Each member keeps feeders going year around I have 4 going myself with a mix of corn,soybeans, and protein pellets. I also personally plant roughly 12 acres and as a lease I would say we plant around 20-25 acres with cowpeas, soybeans, corn, milo, millet for the dove hunts, clover, chicory, and of course everything for winter plots. With members being responsible for their own area they take a sense of pride in that area. Most of our members have been on the club since the beginning. 

Anyway to answer someone else's question its about 4 miles south of hwy 20 close to kinard.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok, I use to hunt right off the intersection of 231 and 20. Good place to hunt, for sure.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with both sides but the only way to keep it fair is to do a yearly drawing or once every two years so new members are not shafted. Otherwise older members cherry pick whenever people go.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Plus if I'm dumping $ in a feeder I don't want anyone else hunting it.


The feeders are the reason for private areas/sections in FL. Nobody wants to spend $500 a year on corn and have everyone else in the club reaping the benefits of their $$$


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

pcola4 said:


> I don't get why Florida clubs want to assign areas you are allowed to hunt in. If every member pays membership dues he should be able to hunt anywhere. Not busting your chops NWFL07. Your club rules are your club rules and if people don't like it they don't join. It just seems crazy to me. Another reason I hunt in Alabama.


*Most people I know are just the opposite, they want their own areas to plot, improve and have the self satisfaction of bringing in the big boys. Our club everyone is assigned a private area and then there are non assigned areas you can also hunt...I would not join a lease without my own area.*


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

pcola4 said:


> Another reason I hunt in Alabama.


haha... i'm glad you like your club but rest assured there are plenty of clubs in AL, GA, MS, and everywhere else that do it this way.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with Bullshark. It comes down to having good people. Just a few friends on as much land as possible to keep the pressure down.

NWFL07. Meant no insult. It's not about cutting people off or wondering around the property. It's about not over hunting one spot. Hunting different types of terrain. I know some FL hunters who sit in one spot looking at a feeder sit after sit. I would be bored out of my mind. To each their own.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bullshark said:


> I agree with both sides but the only way to keep it fair is to do a yearly drawing or once every two years so new members are not shafted. Otherwise older members cherry pick whenever people go.


Have to disagree with you a little there.... long time members are the ones that have been working the work days and paying the lease keeping a club available for new members. Should be some advantage to being a long time member, but new guys shouldn't be stuck out on the back forty waiting on some older member to die either


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I am not knocking the individual areas, but I would go nuts being so limited. Why not just lease your own small 100 acre section "kinda the same thing". I like being in a club where I have access to all the property. Our club just does a random drawing at 0430 to see the order in which people can sign out. This process makes it fair for all. Everyone works together on managing the lease as a whole, and not just worrying about your own little spot.

This is in Bama where feeding is not an issue.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't like the private areas. Deer move to much and simply dont frequent some areas at certainn times of the year. You could be on a red hot 100 ac and just as soon as deer season rolls around your 100 ac turns to a ghost land. This is why I like public land. Its usually large enough for me to find pattern deer at any time of the year.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

pcola4 said:


> I don't get why Florida clubs want to assign areas you are allowed to hunt in. If every member pays membership dues he should be able to hunt anywhere. Not busting your chops NWFL07. Your club rules are your club rules and if people don't like it they don't join. It just seems crazy to me. Another reason I hunt in Alabama.


In Florida you can hunt over corn. You do not want to spend effort and money corning an area just so someone else can hunt it. I have hunted in clubs since 1980 and the past four years we have been assigned our own areas to hunt. I like it much better than the conventional way.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Again,... if your club manages the property as a whole, and incorporates feeding stations and foodplots, then why do you need anything other than a fair sign out system? 

I am not totally knocking i the idea, but I am trying to rationalize why a club would operate like this.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

sometimes i have to remind myself that discussion is what the forum is for - but there are times like this when i just feel like saying there are people who like it both ways. if you don't like it, don't join a club that does it this way. everyone's made a pretty good point depending on your own personal preference.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Agreed,... I was simply trying understand the logic behind it. I can see both sides,.. but hunting in Bama the feeding gets taken out of the equation.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Gump said:


> Agreed,... I was simply trying understand the logic behind it. I can see both sides,.. but hunting in Bama the feeding gets taken out of the equation.


mr. gump, i see what you're saying too and i agree w/ you about hunting in bama. like i said, a lot of folks have made good points about it. just one of those things where there's no right or wrong answer, just do it the way you wanna do it. everyone would have their own reasons why it may or may suit them and their style of hunting.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

I personally feel safer taking my boys on my lease where everyone has their own acreage. There is not supposed to be anyone on my section, therefore, I do not have to worry as much about some jack leg pop shot thinking my son is a deer and shooting through the bushes at us. Then again that is my opinion and my reason for joining this type of club.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Bobby, and you really do have to worry about that in AL...LOL Thank God it is that way in FL, to many Yankee transplants!


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

And there is no comparison between deer hunting in Florida and Alabama. BAMA bucks reign supreme. 



pcola4 said:


> I don't get why Florida clubs want to assign areas you are allowed to hunt in. If every member pays membership dues he should be able to hunt anywhere. Not busting your chops NWFL07. Your club rules are your club rules and if people don't like it they don't join. It just seems crazy to me. Another reason I hunt in Alabama.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

DeerEngineer said:


> And there is no comparison between deer hunting in Florida and Alabama. BAMA bucks reign supreme.


Yeah... I hear ya! Plus they are way easier to kill than FL bucks!


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yeah... I hear ya! Plus they are way easier to kill than FL bucks!


 No doubt,deer and turkeys are way,
way easier in alabama!!!


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

BOGIA said:


> No doubt,deer and turkeys are way,
> way easier in alabama!!!


I think I've heard it all now !


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

there is no comparison.i have plenty of friends who hunt alabama and can kill deer and turkeys with the best of them up there and a few that will around here to,but there are more that just hunt in alabama and come around here and hunt and cant kill squat.i think you were being sarcastic with your comment but if so i take no offense.i promise you im not just some yahoo on here talking and i dont claim to be the best ofthe best,but can hold my own,and i see it year after year with those bama only boys.ask your cousin john who i am and he will tell you im not just some blow hard.maybe you have heard it all now.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

It's got to be difficult sitting over a feeder all season. jk


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

i guess if thats the only way you kill them.but i guess a food plot in alabama is any different?its a food source no different.but i guess people think if you sit ona corn pile your gunna just magically kill deer,well try that all year,year after year and tell me if it was magic. any way i like it all,still hunting ,stalk hunting,running dogs, sittng on a feeder,its all good and has its time and place.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

This is going bad fast but since this forum gets so boring in the summer ill take awhack or two at this dead horse


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

What I love best about hunting in Fl is hearing that feeder goin off and reachin down and easin my safety off. Then keepin my eyes peeled for the biggest one. You gotta be sharp and able to make quick decisions...if you wait too long the deer will be so thick that you can't tell what head goes with which body!


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> What I love best about hunting in Fl is hearing that feeder goin off and reachin down and easin my safety off. Then keepin my eyes peeled for the biggest one. You gotta be sharp and able to make quick decisions...if you wait too long the deer will be so thick that you can't tell what head goes with which body!


Thats funny.but seriously,just stating my opinion from what I've seen over time between the two.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> What I love best about hunting in Fl is hearing that feeder goin off and reachin down and easin my safety off. Then keepin my eyes peeled for the biggest one. You gotta be sharp and able to make quick decisions...if you wait too long the deer will be so thick that you can't tell what head goes with which body!


Thats funny,but seriously I wasn't trying to start any thing.just stating my opinion from what I've noticed over the years.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm just joking around - feel bad for de-railing this guys thread. anybody that knows me can testify that the deer make a fool outa me in Florida and Alabama - no difference!! lol


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yeah... I hear ya! Plus they are way easier to kill than FL bucks!


If that's the case then I appreciate you letting me know not to waste my time on such small antlers!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

deerengineer said:


> if that's the case then i appreciate you letting me know not to waste my time on such small antlers!


ouch!


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

*Harvest Pics?*



nwfl07 said:


> We currently have several openings available for the 2012-2013 hunting season. I just picked up 1000 additional acres bordering the club and I'm breaking it up into 5 memberships. We have 4500 acres located in Calhoun County, Florida which has been managed for the past 17 years. Its approximately 30 minutes north of panama city. Our buck rules are as follows: 4pt's on one side with a progressive rule meaning your next buck has to be bigger than the last. I provide doe tags annually along with a membership to the Quality Deer Management Association. Each member gets 2 established food plots for Condo's and a designated hunting area in which you can place additional climbers, blinds, or ladder stands. It's a family oriented club with plenty of deer, dove, & turkeys. Contact Brandon for more info 850-896-3724


Can you post pics of some of the deer your members have harvested over the last 2 years?


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Y'all need to think about this club. Brandon is a super nice guy and has a really good program going. That whole area produces good bucks. All of the clubs around there are 8 point or better. If it wasn't for me having to have surgery, I would be on it. Be Blessed :thumbsup:


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

agree with bobby d takeing my kids where i should not have to worry about some fly shot cause of some idiot who heard something, but in all retrospect assign areas to give u a feel of accomplishment in knowing you are doing your best to help these deer grow to there potential, and yes it can get boring sitting on a feeder constantly but the kids love it, do what i do pull permits for management areas and go kill some there and let the deer in your area grow. did not kill a deer at club at all last yr but got 4 in management areas 1 a pope and young class critter,


----------

